# Canon U.S.A. Kicks Off the #TAGYOUREIT Instagram Campaign



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 16, 2016)

```
<em>Canon Challenges Selected Influencers to Push Their Boundaries of Photographic Expression with the New EOS M5 Digital Camera through a Game of “Tag” Via Social Media</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., November 15, 2016</strong> – In celebration of the release of the new Canon EOS M5 Digital Camera, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the launch of the <strong>#TagYoureIt</strong> collaborative Instagram campaign. Actress and blogger Jamie Chung and 12 participating photographers, chosen because of their passion for sharing the world around them, will be faced with completing spontaneous photo challenges from now through the end of the year.</p>
<p>Created to celebrate the power of photography in social media, these photo challenges highlight the creativity and speed that can be achieved with the compact and portable EOS M5 Digital Camera. Throughout the campaign, Jamie and each participating photographer will be tagged and challenged by another influencer in the <strong>#TagYoureIt </strong>program to complete their photo challenge within 24-hours. The game of <b>#</b><strong>TagYoureIt</strong> continues when the previous individual tags the next participant on Instagram.</p>
<p>“The EOS M5 Digital Camera is the perfect creative tool for the spontaneous nature of these photo challenges,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “We hope that the photographic journey started by these influencers through <strong>#TagYoureIt</strong> lives on through their fans and followers who we hope are inspired by these photo challenges.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>A sample <strong>#TagYoureIt</strong> challenge could include creating and capturing a sample outfit inspired by the year you were born or making something inedible look edible and delicious.</p>
<p>“I’m honored to kick off the <strong>#TagYoureIt</strong> campaign as it really resonates with how I challenge myself every day to see the world differently,” said Jamie Chung. “I love to have fun with my looks and no matter what bag I’m wearing, the Canon EOS M5 is a great camera to pack when shooting for my channel since it’s lightweight and compact but still powerful.”</p>
<p>In addition to Jamie Chung, Canon <strong>#TagYoureIt</strong> participants are:</p>
<ul>
<li>Natalie Amrossi, @misshattan</li>
<li>Morgan Phillips, @morganphillips</li>
<li>Lucy Laucht, @lucylaucht</li>
<li>Rodrigo Trevino, @rodtrvn</li>
<li>Cole Younger, @cole_younger_</li>
<li>Matt Crump, @mattcrump</li>
<li>Tiffany Mitchell, @tifforelie</li>
<li>New Fork City, @new_fork_city</li>
<li>Sarah Phillips, @Food</li>
<li>Madeline Lu, @lumadeline</li>
<li>New Darlings, @Newdarlings</li>
<li>Emily Ann Gemma, @emilyanngemma</li>
</ul>
<p>The EOS M5 camera includes a range of features that allows its user to capture beautiful content without the size of a traditional DSLR camera, but with similar power and performance. Camera features include: built-in Wi-Fi®<sup>1</sup> and NFC technology, Bluetooth®<sup>2</sup>, High-speed continuous shooting, time-lapse, Full HD 60p video to capture fast-moving subjects, compatibility with the full Canon line of EF and EF-S<sup>3</sup> lenses and more.</p>
<p>The campaign will extend through December and can be tracked on Instagram using <strong>#TagYoureIt</strong>. Participating influencers will be challenging their fans to answer a challenge of their own for a chance to get reposted or get a special shout out. Be sure to follow along with <strong>#TagYoureIt</strong> for an opportunity to participate.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

